# Waiting for Java Media Framework ( JMF ) and H264



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 1, 2004)

Apple ships Java with "OS X" however, Apple does not ship JMF, Java Media Framework, with "OS X" because JMF for "OS X" does not exist. 

Considering how "OS X" is trying to target media applications like video and sound editing, it would seem to be a "no brainer" to provide JMF with every Mac. When "OS X" was first released, Steve Jobs made a lot of noise about how Apple's implementation of Java was going to be the best available, yet Apple has yet to deliver this great package. Apple is delivering H.264 with "OS X" version 10.5 and could be the first company to provide H.264 support in JMF!

Will Apple take the lead?


----------



## Viro (Aug 1, 2004)

I was under the impression that Qt for Java pretty much made up for the lack of JMF? Just asking since I don't do anything that requires the JMF.


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 2, 2004)

The two packages have dramatic differences.

"QuickTime For Java" is a wrapper for Apple's QuickTime component and is only available on "OS X" and, very recently, Windows. "QuickTime for Java" will never be available for FreeBSD (  from which OS X has taken so much ), Linux, or Solaris. If Apple provided JMF to "OS X" users, then they would be the second platform to provide support for both JMF and "QuickTime for Java". 

Give the users a choice and let the best package win.

FYI - QuickTime for Java 6.0 has 32 packages, containing a total of 472 classes. That's more than double the size of Java 1.0 (212 classes in 8 packages) and almost as big as Java 1.1 (504 classes in 23 packages), according to the Java history in David Flanagan's Java in a Nutshell.

While JMF is not yet widely supported either, there is nothing proprietary preventing anyone from supporting it.


----------



## Viro (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, like I said, I don't do anything that requires JMF or QT for Java. I had no idea how complex it is.


----------

